# BSA Parabike Loaded-up



## jeep44 (Jul 30, 2013)

Here's my BSA, with a full combat load, as seen in some original photos. The Everest packframe, and the Bergen rucksack are both original, and both dated 1945. The center bag is a repop, but the E-tool carrier is original. I have the pack filled out with bubble wrap-I can only imagine how heavy and ungainly this would be with a full load of gear.


----------



## jpromo (Jul 30, 2013)

You weren't kidding, that _is_ sweet! Do any local events with it? I'll have to keep an eye out if you do.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm ready to take care of those Nazis! Lets go kick some ass!


Sorry, got caught up in the moment.


----------



## jeep44 (Jul 30, 2013)

jpromo said:


> You weren't kidding, that _is_ sweet! Do any local events with it? I'll have to keep an eye out if you do.





I had it at Thunder Over Michigan last year, along with my Huffman, but no one really even noticed it-even those British Airborne reenactors. Unfortunately, I won't be able to be there this year. I may have it at the Plymouth Fall Festival car show, along with my Dodge.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jul 31, 2013)

*Spot at Sight*

Watch out for these fellows...









jeep44 quote: "The center bag is a repop, but the E-tool carrier is original. I have the pack filled out with bubble wrap"


...although I'm not sure what you would do if you saw one. Smother them in bubblewrap?


----------



## jeep44 (Aug 1, 2013)

Wing Your Heel said:


> Watch out for these fellows...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I suppose my Sten Gun with the solid aluminum receiver would not be much use, either...


----------



## johan willaert (Aug 2, 2013)

Great bike and gear!!! Looks the part!!


----------



## jeep44 (Aug 2, 2013)

That's a famous photo! here's another, showing what they would really be carrying in the Bergen:


----------



## stoney (Aug 9, 2013)

That is a nice bike. I have never seen a BSA paratrooper bike loaded up before. Looks pretty front top heavy. Imagine getting in a rut and going ass over end. Lets give thanks to our veterans for what we have.    THANK YOU


----------



## jeep44 (Jan 16, 2014)

There's one of these racks like I have mounted on the front of my bike on eBay right now (they call it a "universal carrier"), and with three days to go, it's up to $966! It's not in anywhere as good a shape as mine,either. Are these racks really that rare, or is this just one of those ebay flukes?


----------



## stoney (Jan 17, 2014)

jeep44 said:


> Here's my BSA, with a full combat load, as seen in some original photos. The Everest packframe, and the Bergen rucksack are both original, and both dated 1945. The center bag is a repop, but the E-tool carrier is original. I have the pack filled out with bubble wrap-I can only imagine how heavy and ungainly this would be with a full load of gear.




BIG UPS to the REAL MEN who peddled those damn things through the woods and fields, let alone trying not to be killed.  Thank you.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 17, 2014)

jeep44 said:


> Here's my BSA, with a full combat load, as seen in some original photos. The Everest packframe, and the Bergen rucksack are both original, and both dated 1945. The center bag is a repop, but the E-tool carrier is original. I have the pack filled out with bubble wrap-I can only imagine how heavy and ungainly this would be with a full load of gear.



Hi Mr. Jeep,
Would you mind posting some pics of the rack and the bags etc. so that I know what to look for to equip my BSA?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## jeep44 (Jan 17, 2014)

Well, I can't post much better photos that what are already here. You can frequently find the Bergen Rucksack (the pack) on eBay-just search on "Bergen" and you should find one. I seem to recall I paid about $75 for mine, WW2-dated, which is what you want. The bag in the frame of the bike is a reproduction,and I don't think they are available anymore. The Everest packframe looks to be rare-I'm watching one on eBay right now (search for a "universal Carrier"), and with two days to go, its up to over $1500! plus $25 shipping!. I had no idea these are that sought-after-maybe this is just one of those crazy ebay bidding duels-I guess the real test is if the "winner" actually pays for it. I found mine on a military site, and paid $200 for it, which I thought was way too much back then about two years ago. I really can't show you a better photo of this rack-the pack and this rack are so strapped together on my bike that it would be a big job to get them apart. It's real just a small rack made of thin tubing, with a shelf covered with canvas. Find the listing on ebay I mentioned-he has lots of photos there.(I'm not sure I can post active ebay auctions here)


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## jeep44 (Jan 19, 2014)

Ha ha ha! I see this carrier has been relisted on ebay- Apparently people can't read, and thought they were bidding on the parabike AND the carrier. LOL!


----------



## tailhole (Jan 23, 2014)

supercool bike, neat to see the old field photos too.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 25, 2014)

Like what you did with the bsa parabike.Have a friend who says he has one in storage.Have to try to talk him into showing me it.


----------



## rubblequeen (Feb 2, 2014)

*BSA Airborne rack on e bay*

Hi FTT try this link on bay and if you get it up there are some good pics of the rack 360840230607.  The sale is over now but might come up otherwise I have downloaded the pics and if you IM me I'll email them. Yes this is the one I watched and when it went through the roof I thought someone hasn't read the ad properly and think the bike is coming with it! 

Everything for these bikes is now crazy prices - the front transfer is up to £30


----------

